# Bouncy Castles



## Ian and Sue (May 18, 2010)

Welcome to the forum, 

I have removed your post....
sorry but no direct advertising is allowed on open posts, please upgrade to premium membership to advertise your business on the forum.


----------



## notlongnow (May 21, 2009)

Ian and Sue said:


> Hi All,
> . Ian and Suzanne.:clap2:


Good luck with your new business!

Just out of interest, do you hire them out for adults you use them? I always thought it would be good fun to have one at a grown-ups party (yes I am a big kid really!)

B


----------



## Sue and Ian (May 5, 2009)

notlongnow said:


> Good luck with your new business!
> 
> Just out of interest, do you hire them out for adults you use them? I always thought it would be good fun to have one at a grown-ups party (yes I am a big kid really!)
> 
> B


Hi

Yes we do have Adult size Castles, We can deliver it and leave it with you for the time you need it for.

Sue and IAn


----------



## Sue and Ian (May 5, 2009)

Okay, No problem, It is an activity not a business, but i suppose it could be classed as the same. 

Sue .


----------

